# ffa on scrubs



## bobbleheaddoll (Oct 19, 2009)

hi see the repeats of the final season of scrubs on all the time. they have an intern on there named 'jo'. she is a hardcore, tomboy kinda gal...who happens to like bhm! even though sometime the dialogue is not the best, it is a continuing theme for her character. i was so excited to see a mainstream ffa character on tv.

i found this link...check out about 7 minutes in and at about 9 minutes.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUaEdOFS5_Y

again...sometimes she comes across a bit harsh...which is the way her character is written (emotionally constipated and lacking any social skills)...but at least the topic has hit the network! 

soon everyone will realize how rockin awesome bhm are! woo!


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah. I loved that, even if she really only liked fat guys for their mythical ability to readily be over-emotional and hand over all control to her in bed for a quick-and-easy screw.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 20, 2009)

I dare say....she reminds me of ....me...


----------



## Oirish (Oct 21, 2009)

It was a fun bit to see recurring but the show did paint the guys as desperate and a few times as rather pathetic. There were some fun gags and overall I enjoyed the character.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 22, 2009)

Rudy is adorable <3 

Hahaha. Im sooo happy theres a bad ass mainstream FFA. With "girl balls" haha.


----------



## MrIgor (Oct 25, 2009)

I think I'm in love. :smitten:

Seriously though, she reminds me of a blonde FFA version of a girl I tried to date once upon a time. Really cute, completely blunt, and lacking what seemed like basic intrapersonal skills. Still, she looked amazing in a pair of tight jeans.

...wow I feel pathetic and lonely. :blink:


----------



## happytinygal (Oct 28, 2009)

it is nice to see that there are ffa's being shown that they are out there she is kinda rough haha
I am shy so its hard for me to talk to the big guys especially when they don't see that I am checking them out.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Oct 28, 2009)

happytinygal said:


> it is nice to see that there are ffa's being shown that they are out there she is kinda rough haha
> I am shy so its hard for me to talk to the big guys especially when they don't see that I am checking them out.



Don't be shy, a big guy would love to have an FFA check him out! I know cause I'm still trying to find an FFA who wants to check me out! LOL


----------



## happytinygal (Nov 1, 2009)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> Don't be shy, a big guy would love to have an FFA check him out! I know cause I'm still trying to find an FFA who wants to check me out! LOL


Lol yeah, but I want to smile and check them out I don't know I get shy and lose my nerve to check em out :blush:
I almost did smile at a big guy but oh gosh I got nervouse:happy:


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 5, 2009)

happytinygal said:


> Lol yeah, but I want to smile and check them out I don't know I get shy and lose my nerve to check em out :blush:
> I almost did smile at a big guy but oh gosh I got nervouse:happy:



Do the nervous smile. Should work too and is cute as hell.


----------



## LurkingBBW (Nov 5, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> hi see the repeats of the final season of scrubs on all the time. they have an intern on there named 'jo'. she is a hardcore, tomboy kinda gal...who happens to like bhm! even though sometime the dialogue is not the best, it is a continuing theme for her character. i was so excited to see a mainstream ffa character on tv.
> 
> i found this link...check out about 7 minutes in and at about 9 minutes.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUaEdOFS5_Y
> ...


----------



## happytinygal (Nov 5, 2009)

StridentDionysus said:


> Do the nervous smile. Should work too and is cute as hell.



Okay will have to try that  thank you


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Nov 5, 2009)

happytinygal said:


> Lol yeah, but I want to smile and check them out I don't know I get shy and lose my nerve to check em out :blush:
> I almost did smile at a big guy but oh gosh I got nervouse:happy:



I guess it will just take practice on your part. But once you try it and you get a positive response I'm sure your fears will go away.


----------



## happytinygal (Nov 5, 2009)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> I guess it will just take practice on your part. But once you try it and you get a positive response I'm sure your fears will go away.



Your right practice should help  I just can't wait to meet a Big fella :happy:
thank you for the advice much appreciated.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Nov 5, 2009)

happytinygal said:


> Your right practice should help  I just can't wait to meet a Big fella :happy:
> thank you for the advice much appreciated.



I'm not sure where you live but you might want to check and see if there are any BBW clubs in your area. There are usually a lot of BHM's ate the BBW clubs too.


----------



## happytinygal (Nov 7, 2009)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> I'm not sure where you live but you might want to check and see if there are any BBW clubs in your area. There are usually a lot of BHM's ate the BBW clubs too.



I will have to look into that,but I can go into those clubs even though I am not a BBW I don't want to get anyone mad at me.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Nov 8, 2009)

happytinygal said:


> I will have to look into that,but I can go into those clubs even though I am not a BBW I don't want to get anyone mad at me.



Yes, you can go! Thin girls go to them too!


----------



## happytinygal (Nov 9, 2009)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> Yes, you can go! Thin girls go to them too!


Oh YAY okay them I will have to see this for my self its sounds so fun a bunch of big men:happy:


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Nov 9, 2009)

happytinygal said:


> Oh YAY okay them I will have to see this for my self its sounds so fun a bunch of big men:happy:



I'm sure you'll have lots of fun!


----------



## happytinygal (Nov 10, 2009)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> I'm sure you'll have lots of fun!



yes indeed and thank you very much :bow:


----------

